# Dart frog development problems?



## benjaminfrogs (Sep 26, 2014)

i have a tadpole that has been developing upside down as an embryo. Does this affect its development in any way? or is there another issue that I am aware of? It's moving around every time I disturb the container but it looks like it has an issue swimming as its not moving forward but rather in a somersault fashion. What do I do?


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Review this thread.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/168121-tadpole-bubble.html


----------



## benjaminfrogs (Sep 26, 2014)

Thank you for the tid bit of information. I am doing a water change now


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Is it just me, or does that tad have a stubby tail too?


----------



## benjaminfrogs (Sep 26, 2014)

The tail is normal its just bent towards the camera in such an angle that it looks stubby


----------

